# Breath Kit



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

OK, so we all are aware of the requirement for a breath kit to be carried in the vehicle from 1st July, but I have three questions::
1. Why?
2. When would it be used?
3. How would you know when to use it?
Gerry.

P.S. and please no replies from the numpties who have no intention of following the laws of any other country because they are "British"


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

8) 

1) M Sarkozy thought it would be a good idea
2) when you've had a few glasses of vin rouge with lunch / dinner and think you might be over the limit, so iusing it could decide whether you should drive home or call a taxi
3) refer back to 2)



:!:


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*breath kit*

I suppose if you have camped for the night and drunk several bottles of red wine followed by some whisky chasers and you have an early start next day you could use one to see if you was still sloshed,


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Good question Gerry.
If i have a bottle or two of wine ,i will not drive the following day.

If i am driving the following day,i don`t drink the night before.So why would i need one.

The only thing i can think of,is the police will not carry the kits,and will insist on using your kit if you are stopped.

Les


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

GerryD said:


> 1. Why?
> 2. When would it be used?
> 3. How would you know when to use it?
> Gerry.


1. An attempt to reduce the terrible record of road deaths in France. It's one of several measures.

2. As above: you would use it if you were concerned, after your lunchtime half bottle - or so- before you got back on the road.

3. Good question; I'd hope that anyone who felt they needed to use it would also feel that they ought to have a cup of coffee and a couple of hours break before driving again and would not need a breathalyser kit to tell them this. It would be even better to think that they might not have had the bottle of wine in the first place when they are driving.

My understanding , gleaned from the man who sold us our kit in Carrefour at Cite de Europe, is that the kit is purely for personal use. The police, if they stop you, will always use a proper, accurate kit they carry with them and will not use yours. You must have 2 of the tubes so that, when you have tested yourself with one of them, had your rest to sober up and then driven off, you will be able to show the other breathalyser to anyone who stops you to see it and thus comply with the law.

G

Edit: Perhaps, after doing a test, deciding you are over the limit, having a rest, you then do another test to confirm you are now fit to drive. You then drive to the nearest breathalyser shop to buy another kit so you conform to the law ! At 3-5 euros a kit I wonder at this.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Why?
> ...


G,
You have come to a similar conclusion to me. The breath kits have no weight in court as they are only an assumption. If you use one to prove/disprove a situation then you no longer have the required two vials.
Years ago when this type of great kit was used by the Police Forces in the UK, we proved in training the the crystals would turn green by the use of:
Mouthwash.
Smoking,
Aniseed Balls
Licourice.
Toothpaste.
Cough Mixture.
And many other compounds.
Gerry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I will have to buy one to conform to french laws.
Will I use it .. never. Why, I do not drink enough to be over the limit when driving the next day.
I also carry hi vis vest for each passenger which I think is a good idea along with a spare pair of specs
If I were tee total I would still have to purchase a kit to be legal

Obey the law of the country that you are visiting and be safe.

How many french citisens have not bothered?

The Gendarmerie will pick on tourists as they are an easy target.
Dave p


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We live in France and have dutifully bought the kits for ourselves and for our kids (am taking them back to GB tody to give to them for their trips out to us this summer). I will never use the kit. I very much doubt that a 1€ kit is very accurate but one of us is always the designated driver so it is no issue to us.

I think it was a law dreamt up by Sarkozy as others have said. 
One is supposed to use it after drinking.
One should use it after drinking.

Trouble is, many will be too tiddly to use it anyway. If drunk they may not care what the result is anyway. A waste of money and room in the vehicle, but the law from next month!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> The Gendarmerie will pick on tourists as they are an easy target.
> Dave p


Purely anecdotally, but I disagree with you here. In over 40 years of both living in and visiting France regularly, I've seen dozens- more- French drivers talking to the police at roadsides. I can only recall one GB registered car however and it looked like the lid had blown off their camping trailer.

In the two encounters we've had with the police- being totally lost and bumbling around so stopping to ask for help- they could not have been more helpful, in one instance actually escorting us to our destination.

As to " an easy target" ! My guess is that most tourists come well-prepared with all the necessary papers and compulsory items. If stopped there is no guarantee they will understand- so taking time- and the additional paperwork necessary to bring them before the law would, I guess, put off the policeman concerned unless they had done something really grave. Much easier to boost your crime figures with a lorry driver you've just sat at the next restaurant table with and seen knock back a bottle of red with his lunch.

G


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I'm half inclined to get a cheapo electric tester and just see what sort of figure I am at the morning after as a bit of an experiment.

But;

1) To raise awareness?
2) For me, I think never so I'll just be carrying the one.
3) My current opinion is I never will need to.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

grizzlyj said:


> 2) For me, I think never so I'll just be carrying the one.


The kits I have seen come with 2 testers in them anyway. Ours is quite small and currently sits in the top-of- dashboard glovebox with all the spare lamp bulbs.

I was told ( Carrefour man again) that each tube had to be unopened so have resisted the temptation to break them out of their plastic sleeve to have a closer look.

G

Edit: NB They also have a "Use By" date and the law states that they must be in date so look at the dates on any you buy- and in a few years time.


----------



## GHN (Sep 12, 2008)

*alcohol testing kits*

I bought 3 kits from leclerc at 1.2 euros each. 2 to comply with the law (regardless of my opinion on that) and another to test myself.

Well, after 3 small glasses of white wine the test showed that I was just over the limit!! So a warning to all you drinkers - be aware that your limit may be lower than you think. For me 1.2 euros was a worthwhile investment - less expensive than a fine and ban.

Anyone else used one?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I didn't realise they only lasted for 1 go! what a shame I love toys in the van and thought we could have learnt alot about limits for driving. The only time we drink is when we are away in the van, then just a glass or 2 but would have been interested to the results. 

All we say about other countries and how they treat us, police wise , I often wonder what those from other countries think of our police and laws before they travel over here, (not to live but for holidays). 

Will have to get one of the kits soon, will need one for Xmas markets. 

Mandy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Grizzly quote: In over 40 years of both living in and visiting France regularly, I've seen dozens- more- French drivers talking to the police at roadsides. 

That would be a reasonable observation. How many thousands of us spread around France for a couple of weeks compared to the 60 odd million French.

Dave p


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> That would be a reasonable observation. How many thousands of us spread around France for a couple of weeks compared to the 60 odd million French.
> 
> Dave p


True Dave, but I still don't believe there is a policy of targeting tourists.

G


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

A choice of electronic testers here if you wanted to experiment. Posted by someone else here originally but I can't remember who sorry 

http://www.valuebreathalysers.co.uk/

You seem to need a pack of new mouthpieces too, although just for you I suppose a good wash will suffice  The standards of test don't seem too consistant between them all, the cheaper ones may not comply?

This weekend there will be something like 80,000+ Brits all heading for Le Mans, with Gendarmes hiding on all the main routes with speed cameras. I have seen shocking victimisation near the campsites, with every single innocent driver in the queue for "burnouts" getting pulled 50m up the road if they succomb to dropping the clutch. Not fair!  The best by far was a 900cc Fiat Panda, who must have had a big pocket of cash for all the fines he got!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > That would be a reasonable observation. How many thousands of us spread around France for a couple of weeks compared to the 60 odd million French.
> ...


Totally agree with Griz on this, always been dealt with in a polite and curtious manner when I have needed to speak to police abroard


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't just buy one, you will need to buy two. Here's why. If you only have one, and use it - perhaps the pesky Gendarmes ask you to use it for some reason best known to themselves ('allo, 'allo, 'ere is a British motor 'ome...let us see if 'e 'as 'is leetle bressalyzer kit with 'im), and you need very good French language skills to argue the point, then once it is used you will no longer be carrying a valid breathalyser and cannot drive your vehicle any further. If you do, the Gendarmes can fine you.....

If you carry two of these kits (buy them online for about 1.5€ not the £5 the ferry companies are demanding), you can use one, prove that you are sober, and carry on with your journey. I know you are then down to one kit so.....

I have bought a job lot of ten, online, given some to the kids and kept the rest on board.....just in case.

I have no intention of contributing to the Gendarmes Christmas Box this year...!!


----------



## SamAhab (Aug 23, 2011)

You're a French cop who can deal with a miscreant French driver in his own language OR struggle making yourself understood and understanding some Rosboeuf campingcariste...As a French cop I think, for an easy life, I would choose the first scenario (I hope 8))


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Helgamobil said:


> Don't just buy one, you will need to buy two. Here's why. !


They come in packs of two for just that very reason.



Helgamobil said:


> I have no intention of contributing to the Gendarmes Christmas Box this year...!!


That's quite a serious accusation.

G


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to a source for them at a reasonable price please, Thanks.


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

I have a cheap electro tester and a FN one to wave around. As far as being stopped my experience is they dont want the hassle of our suddenly nil French. We were stopped once on the scooter, no front number plate. One was a prat and wanted to do us for no French insurance disc, the other made sure we were on the right route back to the site!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

this one.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251081074777#ht_1884wt_1031

cabby


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

snipped


Grizzly said:


> Helgamobil said:
> 
> 
> > Don't just buy one, you will need to buy two. Here's why. !
> ...


Mine didn't. Singles from Auchan for €1 each.

I've yet to see any official info saying you have to have two?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Why Breathalyzer Kits?*

Re the rationale.. perhaps the French "powers that be" have learned a trick or two from their African counterparts and made Mrs "Powers that be" directors of the companies that manufacture/supply the kits. Just a thought...


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We are in France at the moment and yesterday had a good look around Le Clerc in Beaune for the kits. No where to be seen (at least by me). I am obviously looking in the wrong isle - car stuff. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Sue


----------



## Rodley (May 13, 2009)

Ethylometres. Leclerc sometimes have them near the cash points. Leclerc Auto (to be found on the large Leclerc sites) also have them. They cost 1 Euro each at the moment. No doubt the same is true of the other supermarkets chains such as Carrefour and Auchan. The law says that you have to have 1 usable tester from the 1st July BUT they won't fine until November! Rumour here is that the EU doesn't like the French law and it MIGHT have to be rescinded. We'll just wait and see.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

grizzlyj said:


> snipped
> 
> 
> Grizzly said:
> ...


I don't think there is. What you do have to do is be able to produce an _unused_ one, if stopped. If you know you are never going to use one at all- then a single one in the van, purely for show, will be fine. If you are going to use one, however, you then, having used it, have to get another one. If you are stopped and challenged on your way to buy said other one you could be fined !

Ours came two in a package- Carrefour.

G


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Auchan, Calais had them on the end of an aisle near the motor accessories.

Sign above was L'ETHYLOTEST, 1.25€ each, hope this helps.

Regards


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

They were 5€ on the ferry! As they have a two year shelf life and the fine is so small for not having one, plus the odds of actualy being stopped and asked to produce one, it's probabbly chaeper in the long run not to carry any at all.


----------

